# Errors?? Anyone Else Getting These??



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey all, just curious if anyone else getting these errors!  





























Just wondering, thanks all!


----------



## zwiller (Jan 27, 2021)

Yes, similar issues.  On firefox


An exception occurred: [XF\Db\Exception] Too many connections in src/XF/Db/Mysqli/Adapter.php on line 165


 
*XF\Db\Mysqli\Adapter->makeConnection()* in *src/XF/Db/Mysqli/Adapter.php* at line *28*
 
*XF\Db\Mysqli\Adapter->getConnection()* in *src/XF/Db/AbstractAdapter.php* at line *60*
 
*XF\Db\AbstractAdapter->connect()* in *src/XF/Db/Mysqli/Adapter.php* at line *113*
 
*XF\Db\Mysqli\Adapter->escapeString()* in *src/XF/Db/AbstractAdapter.php* at line *516*
 
*XF\Db\AbstractAdapter->quote()* in *src/XF/Db/AbstractAdapter.php* at line *494*
 
*XF\Db\AbstractAdapter->quote()* in *src/XF/DataRegistry.php* at line *138*
 
*XF\DataRegistry->readFromDb()* in *src/XF/DataRegistry.php* at line *83*
 
*XF\DataRegistry->get()* in *src/XF/DataRegistry.php* at line *226*
 
*XF\DataRegistry->offsetGet()* in *src/XF/App.php* at line *1656*
 
*XF\App->XF\{closure}()* in *src/XF/Container.php* at line *28*
 
*XF\Container->offsetGet()* in *src/XF/App.php* at line *2170*
 
*XF\App->setupAddOnComposerAutoload()* in *src/XF/App.php* at line *1755*
 
*XF\App->setup()* in *src/XF/Pub/App.php* at line *89*
 
*XF\Pub\App->setup()* in *src/XF.php* at line *364*
 
*XF::setupApp()* in *src/XF.php* at line *387*
 
*XF::runApp()* in *index.php* at line *20*


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 27, 2021)

Yup same here


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 27, 2021)

Yep had the same ossues last cpl nites


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 27, 2021)

Yep last 2 days


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 27, 2021)

Same here last 2 nights but not during the day


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 27, 2021)

_Hi everyone, 

Just new here today,
 I'm having same issues. Thought it was just me making mistakes.
Hard to get around to the different areas in forums, search not working 

  I will keep trying

Great site so far from what i have been reading 

David_


----------



## cmayna (Jan 27, 2021)

Got those messages trying to reply to this thread.   Argh!


----------



## sauced (Jan 27, 2021)

Yes...same here!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 27, 2021)

Yep...same here. Too many connections... Need to allocate more server space for logins, or further restrict picture size/pixels. Someone notify Jeff...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 27, 2021)

We are working on it and have been for a bit.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 27, 2021)

Awesome & thanks.   If you were nearby, I'd give you some smoked Salmon or Albacore as a thank you.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks for the update Brian. I just started getting it tonight in Chrome browser in IPhone.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 27, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> We are working on it and have been for a bit.



Thanks Brian, appreciate you all!

Also, just wanted to make sure it wasn’t on my end!

Thanks again!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 27, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> We are working on it and have been for a bit.


Thanks, Brian. My first thought is it is just on my end due to some nefarious nerd turd. Thanks for your focus.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 27, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Thanks, Brian. My first thought is it is just on my end due to some nefarious nerd turd. Thanks for your focus.


Lol “nefarious nerd turd” is one of the funniest things I’ve heard ever for a virus


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 27, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Lol “nefarious nerd turd” is one of the funniest things I’ve heard ever for a virus


Cracked me up when it burst out my thumbs. A writer's brain at work.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 27, 2021)

You're the man Brian! Thanks for all you all do! Especially when it comes to dealing with nefarious need turds! 
But seriously,  we do appreciate all that the mods do!

Thank you!
Ryan


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 28, 2021)

Let me know if you guys are still seeing issues


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 28, 2021)

Seems to be working like normal today


----------



## cmayna (Jan 28, 2021)

So far, no error messages.   I miss them already


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 28, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Seems to be working like normal today


Ditto


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Let me know if you guys are still seeing issues



Everything has been working great this morning!  Thanks Brian for what you all do!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 28, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Let me know if you guys are still seeing issues


Usually happened to me beginning as early as 1 pm Pacific time. Never saw it earlier. Then off and on through the afternoon. 

So far it's good, but it's only 0846.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 28, 2021)

Good to go from here today Brian. Thank you !


----------



## hooked on smoke (Jan 28, 2021)

Same here yesterday. Seems ok today.


----------

